

Fast and easy installation of Docker VM on OS X - bfirsh
https://github.com/noplay/docker-osx

======
nolite
linkbait.. not OS X.. in a VM

------
po84
Does it support host folder sharing?

PS - I think the boot2docker folks are looking into this as well.

~~~
bfirsh
Yep, just added folder sharing:

[https://github.com/noplay/docker-
osx/commit/a7470f9f583cfdad...](https://github.com/noplay/docker-
osx/commit/a7470f9f583cfdad6327f792b9d2da4415facdaf)

We're interested in using boot2docker for docker-osx too. Ubuntu is
unnecessarily heavyweight for just running Docker.

------
passfree
You may want to try: [https://github.com/websecurify/node-
vxdocker](https://github.com/websecurify/node-vxdocker)

------
jaequery
is there any way to make docker vm stop/start persistently like a normal
virtualization (virtualbox, vmware)? last i checked the only way to do that
was to run a command that never ends, which i thought was pretty inelegant.
this tad annoyance is making me stay away from docker, until they improve this
area a bit.

~~~
sthatipamala
EDIT: You can run /sbin/init as the command for the Docker instance. This will
start a container that doesn't die.

It's "inelegant" in that it's still a command that never ends. But that's how
all Unix systems work anyway :)

